# كتاب ومرجع أساسي لمادة تسجيلات الآبار



## geologyst 8 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الرابط فيه كتاب basic wel log analysis for geologyst للكاتب george asquith وهو مرجع مهم جدا لطلبة النفط والجيولوجيا مختص بهذه المادة وأتمني أن يفيدكم 

http://hotfile.com/dl/74181436/a753363/Squith_Basic_Well_Log_Analysis.pdf.html

أحمد الترهوني


----------

